# Pregnancy care



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

Dear Fellow expats,

My wife and I are moving to Porto in the coming months and starting a new job, my wife is pregnant and we are a little worried about getting good care in the months leading up to the birth. I see that most of the health and medical insurances that you can buy have a 10 month waiting period. Is there a way to become a member of the private hospitals in Porto, so that my wife will receive the best possible care? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Clipóvoa - Hospital Privado is one of the private groups but you need insurance for any private treatment unless you can afford the fees, their part of the Espirito Banking group BES so could be worth seeing if bank customer get any preferential rates, but generally all health insurance has waiting periods and exclusions as your wife is pregnant your unlikely to get insurance without paying an astronomical premium.
As your move is work related does your employer have an insurance package.

I wouldn't discount the Portuguese Health Service, treatment we've received here is better and quicker than UK


----------



## Benee (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Canoeman, we will try online. Yes there will be insurance through Cigna but again, I am not sure it will cover her as she is already pregnant. I appreciate your advice


----------

